# Oatmeal Sticks To Your Ribs



## Lon (Dec 19, 2015)

Oat meal also sticks to everything else if you let it boil over.  What a mess. layful:


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh yeah, a holy mess.  I never cook much at a time, and I stand and watch.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 19, 2015)

We had a saying it sticks like poop to a baby blanket


----------



## jujube (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm pretty sure you can use oatmeal instead of mortar when building a brick wall....lol.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2015)

They use to say to use oatmeal to plug a leaky radiator, and probably everything else.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 19, 2015)

Instant? With a dash of cardamom and 4 Equals so it's sweet.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 20, 2015)

Regular oats with water/milk/raisins/cinnamon, nuke em for 2 minutes.  No mess.


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 20, 2015)

I think you struck a chord, Lon. Yeah. You have to watch that pot. Nothing quite as satisfying on a Winter's morning, though.


----------

